# Help needed with new bearded dragon!



## Sanctuary80808 (Oct 14, 2010)

hello everyone,
I am looking to get my very first reptile and i have been looking and researching about bearded dragons for the past couple of weeks but i have a few questions and if you could help me id really appreciate it!

1) I am looking at getting a Vivexotic vx48 vivarium for my beardie (he'll be about 10 weeks old when i get him). Will this viv be big enough for him when he is an adult?

2) Will i need to partition the viv when he is young or will he be fine in a 4 foot viv from the start?

3) What is the best substrate for a beardie (i know this sounds like i haven't done any research but ive heard so much conflicting advice...)

4) Are the vivexotic ranges good vivariums?

Sorry for all the questions but i wanted some answers from people with experience. Thanks a lot!! :notworthy:


----------



## isobel taylor (Oct 15, 2010)

dont use woodchip as a substrate. it can block them and they can becom seriously ill. ive heard so many different opinions on substrates that im only using lyno at the moment untill i can decide what to do!!
good luck


----------



## aldo1 (Apr 5, 2010)

after advise from a retile forum member i went to my carpet store and got book of lino flooring samples cost me nothing and they look great. Very practal easy to keep clean and my beardie is happy has been for the last six months. T too did loads of research this is the best place to come.


----------



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

i personally think vivexotic vivariums are just as good as other vivs...i use a vivexotic atm and its been no trouble xxx


----------



## joeyynichole18 (Oct 6, 2011)

i am also getting my first reptile, which is going to be a bearded dragon. i have done so much research and have gone to the store to hold them on multiple occasions. i decided that reptile carpet would be the best substrate because they can't ingest it like sand, woodchips, etc. and it is so easy to clean, you can just vacume it and wipe it down, and change it maybe every couple months. i also just got a 50 gallon reptile tank, which is 3ft long and 1 and a half feet wide and tall. i am figureing this will be perfect size for quite a while. since i am getting a baby. and if he/she outgrows it i can just buy or trade for a bigger one. my oppinion is go hold one and interact with one before you get it, also make sure you have your whole viv set up (heat lamp, UVB light, thermometer, hygrometer, etc.) before you bring your new pet home. that insures that the tempatures are right and that everything works and will be safe for your dragon. i hope i could help. 

also this is for some extra tips go to youtube.com and search earthling1984 he has amazing videos that i watch continuously. he has care videos and fact videos on bearded dagons. they are ver good and help alot in the viv and what you need.


----------

